# columbia college chicago



## drewbert (Mar 27, 2007)

i have heard many many things about columbia. ive heard that it has one of the largest film programs in the nation, ive heard that it is very technical and more like a trade school ive also heard that you get out of it what ever you put into it. i would like to know what your guy's opinions are on the school. ive also heard that it has a very high internship/job placement. please let me know what you think.


----------



## Dumb Liberal (Mar 27, 2007)

you here a lot of things.  do you not trust your hearing?


----------



## Jeromba (Mar 28, 2007)

I applied there after I went to some college fair. The guy representing colombia in chicago made it sound like a really good college for fostering someone with a creative drive. BUT, I talked to someone who knows about the college, who could give me a non-biased perspective and she said it's kind of like a nicer community college. I heard all that stuff about having the largest film program and how they're similar to nyu and all that gimmicky sh-it they sell, but it just doesn't seem like the real deal to me.


----------

